# Mein Dropdownmenü wird nur vom IE geblockt



## grubi (14. Apr 2007)

Hallo an alle!

wieder mal ein Neuling hier im Forum. Ich habe folgendes Problem und ich hoffe, ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen. Von Java hab ich leider nicht die große Ahnung aber vielleicht ist es nur ein einfacher Fehler und ich komm nicht drauf. Also ich hab mir mit einer Dreamweaver-Extension (menu magic II) ein Dropdown Menü erstellt in Java. Funktioniert soweit auch ganz gut mit Firefox und Opera. Nur der IE7 blockt mir das Menü mit folgender Meldung:

Das Ausführen von Skripst bzw. ActiveX-Steuerelementen, die auf den Computer zugreifen können, wurde für diese Webseite aus Sicherheitsgründen eingeschränkt. Klicken Sie hier, um weitere Optionen anzuzeigen...

Wenn man dann auf geblockte Inhalte zulassen klickt, funktioniert es natürlich. Es ist nun so, dass diese Webseite auch denjenigen zugänglich sein sollte, die sich nicht so mit den Browsern auskennen und in den Einstellungen des IE7 rumwursteln und den popupblocker deaktivieren. 
Denn so wie es jetzt ist blockt er bei jedem Aufruf der Seite und man müsste immer wieder neu die geblockten Inhalte zulassen. 

Kann es sein, dass der IE7 einen bestimmten Teil meines Codes missinterpretiert, so dass er es blockt oder könntet ihr mir anderweitig Abhilfe raten? 

Ich wäre euch sehr dankbar!

Damn IE7!!

Gruß

Stefan

hier noch die .js:

```
function MM_findObj(n, d) { //v4.01
  var p,i,x;  if(!d) d=document; if((p=n.indexOf("?"))>0&&parent.frames.length) {
    d=parent.frames[n.substring(p+1)].document; n=n.substring(0,p);}
  if(!(x=d[n])&&d.all) x=d.all[n]; for (i=0;!x&&i<d.forms.length;i++) x=d.forms[i][n];
  for(i=0;!x&&d.layers&&i<d.layers.length;i++) x=MM_findObj(n,d.layers[i].document);
  if(!x && d.getElementById) x=d.getElementById(n); return x;
}

//MenuMagic II scripts by PVII
//www.projectseven.com
//Copyright(c) 2002, All Rights Reserved
//
function P7_setMM2(){ //v2.0 by PVII
 //set the image over and down name convention
 document.p7TabOver="_over";
 document.p7TabDown="_down";
 var dt=false;if(document.getElementsByTagName){dt=true;}if(document.P7TabBar){return;}
 var i,k=-1,g,x,gg,tl,ts,ti,tm,tt,tsn,tu,el,args=P7_setMM2.arguments;
 P7TabProp=new Array();for(i=0;i<args.length;i++){P7TabProp[i]=args[i];}
 P7TabIM=new Array();P7TabSB=new Array();if(dt){tm=document.getElementsByTagName("IMG");
 }else{tm=document.images;}tm=document.images;tt=new Array();tt=tt.concat(tm);
 if(document.layers){for(i=0;i<document.layers.length;i++){ti=document.layers[i].document.images;
 if(ti){tt=tt.concat(ti);}for(x=0;x<document.layers[i].document.layers.length;x++){
 ti=document.layers[i].document.layers[x].document.images;if(ti){tt=tt.concat(ti);}}}tm=tt;}
 for(i=0;i<tm.length;i++){tl=tm[i].name; if(dt&&!tl){tl=tm[i].id;}
 if(tl.indexOf("p7TBim")==0){ts=tl.replace("p7TBim","");
 tsn="p7TBsub"+ts;k++;P7TabIM[k]=tl;if((g=MM_findObj(tsn))!=null){P7TabSB[k]=tsn;
 gg=(document.layers)?g:g.style;gg.visibility="hidden";}else{P7TabSB[k]='N';}}}
 document.P7_TBswapd=new Array();document.P7_TBswapo=new Array();for(i=0;i<P7TabIM.length;i++){
 g=MM_findObj(P7TabIM[i]);gg=g.src;g.p7TBim=g.src;tu=gg.lastIndexOf(".");
 g.p7TBimo=gg.substring(0,tu)+document.p7TabOver+gg.substring(tu,gg.length);
 g.p7TBimd=gg.substring(0,tu)+document.p7TabDown+gg.substring(tu,gg.length);
 if(P7TabProp[2]>1){document.P7_TBswapo[i]=new Image();document.P7_TBswapo[i].src=g.p7TBimo;}
 if(P7TabProp[2]>0){if(P7TabProp[2]==3){g.p7TBimd=g.p7TBimo;}document.P7_TBswapd[i]=new Image();
 document.P7_TBswapd[i].src=g.p7TBimd;}}if((g=MM_findObj('P7TabH'))!=null){gg=(document.layers)?g:g.style;
 gg.visibility="hidden";}if(dt&&P7TabProp[3]!='none'&&!window.opera){
 g=document.getElementsByTagName("A");for(i=0;i<g.length;i++){if(g[i].hasChildNodes()){el=g[i].firstChild;
 while (el){if(el.nodeType==3){gg=el.nodeValue;if(P7TabProp[3]==gg.replace("\n","")){
 g[i].className=P7TabProp[4];break;}}el=el.firstChild;}}}}document.P7TabBar=true;
}

function P7_trigMM2(bu){ //v2.0 by PVII
 if(!document.P7TabBar){return;}var i,g,d,dB=-1,tF=false,sF=false;
 for(i=0;i<P7TabSB.length;i++){sF=false;if((g=MM_findObj(P7TabSB[i]))!=null){g=MM_findObj(P7TabSB[i]);
 gg=(document.layers)?g:g.style;sF=true;}d=MM_findObj(P7TabIM[i]);if(P7TabIM[i]==P7TabProp[0]){
 dB=i;}if(P7TabIM[i]==bu){tF=true;if(sF){gg.visibility="visible";}if(P7TabProp[2]>0){
 if(i==dB){d.src=d.p7TBimd;}else if (P7TabProp[2]>1){d.src=d.p7TBimo;}}if((g=MM_findObj('P7TabH'))!=null){
 gg=(document.layers)?g:g.style;gg.visibility="visible";}}else{if(sF){gg.visibility="hidden";}
 if(P7TabProp[2]>0){d.src=d.p7TBim;}}}if(!tF){if(dB>-1){d=MM_findObj(P7TabIM[dB]);
 if((g=MM_findObj(P7TabSB[dB]))!=null&&P7TabProp[1]==0){gg=(document.layers)?g:g.style;
 gg.visibility="visible";}if(P7TabProp[2]>0){d.src=d.p7TBimd;}}
 if((g=MM_findObj('P7TabH'))!=null){gg=(document.layers)?g:g.style;gg.visibility="hidden";}}
}
```


----------



## Ariol (14. Apr 2007)

Das ist Javascript und gehört nicht unter Java.

Außerdem ist der Code in dieser Form eine Zumutung.
Wie wärs denn mit Formatieren?


----------



## grubi (14. Apr 2007)

Sorry, aber bin halt auch keine so große leuchte in dem ganzen. Wäre trotzdem nett wenn jemand etwas darüber wüsste.


----------



## Ariol (14. Apr 2007)

So, ich hab das Ganze mal in eine bessere Form gebracht, aber bei den tollen Variablennamen wird man auch nicht schlau drauss.


```
function MM_findObj(n, d) 
	{ //v4.01
		  var p,i,x;  
		  
		  if(!d) d=document; 
		  
		  if((p=n.indexOf("?"))>0&&parent.frames.length) 
		  {
		    d=parent.frames[n.substring(p+1)].document; 
		    n=n.substring(0,p);
		  }
		  
		  if(!(x=d[n])&&d.all) x=d.all[n]; 
		  for (i=0;!x&&i<d.forms.length;i++) x=d.forms[i][n];
		  for(i=0;!x&&d.layers&&i<d.layers.length;i++) x=MM_findObj(n,d.layers[i].document);
		  if(!x && d.getElementById) x=d.getElementById(n); return x;
	}

//		MenuMagic II scripts by PVII
//		[url]www.projectseven.com[/url]
//		Copyright(c) 2002, All Rights Reserved
//
	function P7_setMM2()
	{	//v2.0 by PVII
		//set the image over and down name convention
		document.p7TabOver="_over";
		document.p7TabDown="_down";
		
		var dt=false;
		
		if(document.getElementsByTagName)
		{
			dt=true;
		}
		if(document.P7TabBar)
		{
			return;
		}
		
		var i,k=-1,g,x,gg,tl,ts,ti,tm,tt,tsn,tu,el,args=P7_setMM2.arguments;
		
		P7TabProp=new Array();
		
		for(i=0;i<args.length;i++)
		{
			P7TabProp[i]=args[i];
		}
		
		P7TabIM=new Array();
		P7TabSB=new Array();
		
		if(dt)
		{
			tm=document.getElementsByTagName("IMG");
		}
		else
		{
			tm=document.images;
		}
		
		tm=document.images;
		tt=new Array();
		tt=tt.concat(tm);
		
		if(document.layers)
		{
			for(i=0;i<document.layers.length;i++)
			{
				ti=document.layers[i].document.images;
				if(ti){tt=tt.concat(ti);
			}
				
			for(x=0;x<document.layers[i].document.layers.length;x++)
			{
				ti=document.layers[i].document.layers[x].document.images;
				if(ti)
				{
					tt=tt.concat(ti);}}}tm=tt;
				}
				for(i=0;i<tm.length;i++)
				{
					tl=tm[i].name; if(dt&&!tl){tl=tm[i].id;
				}
				if(tl.indexOf("p7TBim")==0)
				{
					ts=tl.replace("p7TBim","");
					tsn="p7TBsub"+ts;k++;P7TabIM[k]=tl;
					
					if((g=MM_findObj(tsn))!=null)
					{
						P7TabSB[k]=tsn;
						gg=(document.layers)?g:g.style;
						gg.visibility="hidden";
					}
					else
					{
						P7TabSB[k]='N';
					}
				}
			}
				
			document.P7_TBswapd=new Array();
			document.P7_TBswapo=new Array();
			
			for(i=0;i<P7TabIM.length;i++)
			{
				g=MM_findObj(P7TabIM[i]);
				gg=g.src;
				g.p7TBim=g.src;
				tu=gg.lastIndexOf(".");
				g.p7TBimo=gg.substring(0,tu)+document.p7TabOver+gg.substring(tu,gg.length);
				g.p7TBimd=gg.substring(0,tu)+document.p7TabDown+gg.substring(tu,gg.length);
				
				if(P7TabProp[2]>1)
				{
					document.P7_TBswapo[i]=new Image();document.P7_TBswapo[i].src=g.p7TBimo;
				}
				
				if(P7TabProp[2]>0)
				{
					if(P7TabProp[2]==3){g.p7TBimd=g.p7TBimo;
				}
					
				document.P7_TBswapd[i]=new Image();
				document.P7_TBswapd[i].src=g.p7TBimd;
				}
			}
			
			if((g=MM_findObj('P7TabH'))!=null)
			{
				gg=(document.layers)?g:g.style;
				gg.visibility="hidden";
			}
				
			if(dt&&P7TabProp[3]!='none'&&!window.opera)
			{
				g=document.getElementsByTagName("A");
				for(i=0;i<g.length;i++)
				{
					if(g[i].hasChildNodes())
					{
						el=g[i].firstChild;
			
						while (el)
						{
							if(el.nodeType==3){gg=el.nodeValue;
							if(P7TabProp[3]==gg.replace("\n",""))
							{
								g[i].className=P7TabProp[4];break;
							}
						}
						
						el=el.firstChild;
					}
				}
			}
		}
		document.P7TabBar=true;
	}

	function P7_trigMM2(bu)
	{ //v2.0 by PVII
		if(!document.P7TabBar)
		{
			return;
		}
		
		var i,g,d,dB=-1,tF=false,sF=false;
		
		for(i=0;i<P7TabSB.length;i++)
		{
			sF=false;
			
			if((g=MM_findObj(P7TabSB[i]))!=null)
			{
				g=MM_findObj(P7TabSB[i]);
				gg=(document.layers)?g:g.style;
				sF=true;
			}
			
			d=MM_findObj(P7TabIM[i]);
			
			if(P7TabIM[i]==P7TabProp[0])
			{
				dB=i;
			}
			
			if(P7TabIM[i]==bu)
			{
				tF=true;
				
				if(sF)
				{
					gg.visibility="visible";
				}
				
				if(P7TabProp[2]>0)
				{
					if(i==dB)
					{
						d.src=d.p7TBimd;
					}
					else if (P7TabProp[2]>1)
					{
						d.src=d.p7TBimo;
					}
				}
				
				if((g=MM_findObj('P7TabH'))!=null)
				{
					gg=(document.layers)?g:g.style;
					gg.visibility="visible";
				}
			}
			else
			{
				if(sF)
				{
					gg.visibility="hidden";
				}
				
				if(P7TabProp[2]>0)
				{
					d.src=d.p7TBim;
				}
			}
		}
		
		if(!tF)
		{
			if(dB>-1)
			{
				d=MM_findObj(P7TabIM[dB]);
		
				if((g=MM_findObj(P7TabSB[dB]))!=null&&P7TabProp[1]==0)
				{
					gg=(document.layers)?g:g.style;
					gg.visibility="visible";
				}
				
				if(P7TabProp[2]>0)
				{
					d.src=d.p7TBimd;
				}
			}
			if((g=MM_findObj('P7TabH'))!=null)
			{
				gg=(document.layers)?g:g.style;gg.visibility="hidden";
			}
		}
	}
```


----------



## grubi (14. Apr 2007)

Danke!

Könnte es tatsächlich am Code liegen oder blockt der IE7 generell .js in den Standardeinstellungen?


----------



## Ariol (14. Apr 2007)

http://de.selfhtml.org/html/transit/scripts.htm#noscript


----------

